# Blade lures.



## Jaseface26 (Jan 3, 2012)

G'day , 
I am interested to hear if anybody has got any feedback on blade type lures.
Thinking about buying some to use in the creeks and rivers around brisbane sort of area. 
Curious as to what size , weight and colours to buy as i have not done alot of lure fishing mainly bait fishing.

cheers ,
Jase


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Cheap is good to start with. They won't last long in any body of water that has snags. Get used to what you can and can't do with the cheap ones before you lose $100 in a sitting.


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

Ado said:


> Cheap is good to start with. They won't last long in any body of water that has snags. Get used to what you can and can't do with the cheap ones before you lose $100 in a sitting.


+1 snags eat blades at an alarming rate but that is not to say you can't use them in snaggy country. Last bass season probably the first 20-30 bass were caught on cheap $4 blades mostly in a weed filled lake but some in a local creek cast hard up against snags. They sink like bricks so the lighter models eg 3.5 gm models give you time to flip the bail arm over to start your retrieve. Downside is the size hooks used on these size blades so if you intend to chase bass in the upper Brissie expect straightened hooks. Some people run the double J type hooks (like a treble with one point cut off) and run them hook point up reducing snagging. They catch a wide variety of species and can be fished like a soft plastic with a raise and drop type retrieve or slow rolled with a continuous retrieve,trolled,hopped across the bottom (flatties love them). Like any lure it comes down alot to confidence so start using them in areas where you are less likely to get snagged and lose them e.g.sand flats,gutters for flatties then as you get the feel for them progress to the snaggy country. Cheers Pat.


----------

